# ¿Cúal es el mejor sonido de salida del amplificador?



## tonina08 (Jun 8, 2010)

Hola amigos, me gustaría que me resolvieseis una duda:
¿Qué tendría más calidad de sonido al salir de un amplificador, si la fuente fuese un mp4 a la entrada rca del amp. o bien ese mismo mp4 conectado al usb del amplificador.
Gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## Selkir (Jun 8, 2010)

Justamente ayer edité unas pistas de audio y lo escuché en el mismo equipo por varias fuentes (salida USB del Pc a traves de una targeta M-Audio) y desde un CD en un DvD, y no había diferencia de ningún tipo.

Si las entradas RCA y USB están las dos en el mismo amplificador creo que no va a haber diferencia.


----------



## sergio rossi (Jun 8, 2010)

Hola buenas tardes, mira tonina08 el problema no es la entrada del ampli sino la calidad con que esta grabada la pista, el formato y el reproductor que uses. 
Los formatos digitales y mas los que comprimen (mp3) no son de alta calidad, un formato waw es aceptable y el analogico es el mas recomendable, por otro lado es importante la calidad del reproductor que uses, por ej. una pista analogica no es lo mismo reproducirla en un winco que en un reproductor de marc de alta gama. por ej. las computadoras que normalmente usamos como reproductor depende mucho la calidad del sonido de la placa de audio que tenga. etc.etc. etc. Podes tener un ampli exelente pero si no les das la señal de entrada de la misma calidad el ampli te va a reproducir lo que le entreges en la entrada. mira en el foro que hay varios post de calidad de audio. un abrazo.


----------



## tonina08 (Jun 8, 2010)

Es que alguien que ha estudiado video y sonido me dice que la salida de auriculares del mp4 hacia el rca del ampli. con seguridad tiene más calidad que el que se puede introducir por el usb del propio amplificador  (me dice que es para datos y pierde calidad) .

Gracias a todos por vuestras opiniones.


----------



## Nimer (Jun 8, 2010)

Eso puede ser cierto dependiendo de los procesos que se realicen a la señal en cada uno de los casos.
Si el rca va conectado directo a la entrada de audio del amplificador, sonará con mejor calidad que una señal que antes de ingresar al amplificador pasa por un proceso de adaptación digital-analógica. Cuantos más procesos tiene la señal, más distorsionada sale.

Así que dependerá de cómo está resuelto el circuito.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 8, 2010)

Cuando tomás la salida de auriculares del MP4, estás usando el convertidor Digital/Analógico (D/A) del MP4. Tenés la info en digital y la pasás a analógica antes de entrar al ampli.

Al meterla por el USB usás el D/A del ampli, que la convierte en analógica después.

La mejor calidad la obtendrás usando el D/A que mayor calidad tenga. Simple.
Y nunca vas a tener más calidad que la que te de el archivo que tengas cargado en el MP4.

Saludos

Aclaración: Asumo que no aparecen distorsiones ni pérdidas significativas en ninguno de los dos casos.


----------



## Dano (Jun 8, 2010)

tonina08 dijo:


> Hola amigos, me gustaría que me resolvieseis una duda:
> ¿Qué tendría más calidad de sonido al salir de un amplificador, si la fuente fuese un mp4 a la entrada rca del amp. o bien ese mismo mp4 conectado al usb del amplificador.
> Gracias por vuestra ayuda.




Como te contestó Cacho, todo dependera de cual de los dos convertidores sea de mejor calidad, si el del MP4 o el del amplificador...


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 8, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Aclaración: Asumo que no aparecen distorsiones ni pérdidas significativas en ninguno de los dos casos.


 cacho difiero de usted, sabe que e probado todo tipo de reproduccion posble y convinacion placas de audio exteriores coneccion rca desde placa interior de a pc 

y lo que me parecio que se logra el mejor sonido es reproducir 
-- cd grabados en waw con programas muy buenos que los hay no los de uso comun y un buen reproductor de cd y en segundo lugar de calidad de reproduccion
desde la pc waw sacarlo por usb a la placa exterior y entrar con rca al pre


y totalmente no al mp3,4,5  comprime===borrar


----------



## Cacho (Jun 9, 2010)

Electro, dos cosas:
Primero, a mí nadie me trata de usted, ¿eh? 

Segundo, yo no hablé de formatos de compresión, sino de los conversores D/A. Partimos de un archivo digitalizado y comprimido como sea, eso no me importa, que se pasa a analógico en uno u otro conversor.
Lo que asumo es que en la circuitería posterior al D/A del MP4 no hay distorsiones ni pérdidas significativas, como tampoco las hay en lo que sigue al conversor del ampli antes de llegar a su entrada analógica.

De formatos de compresión y pérdidas no he dicho nada.

Saludos


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 9, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Electro, dos cosas:
> Primero, a mí nadie me trata de usted, ¿eh?
> 
> Segundo, yo no hablé de formatos de compresión, sino de los conversores D/A. Partimos de un archivo digitalizado y comprimido como sea, eso no me importa, que se pasa a analógico en uno u otro conversor.
> ...


 
bueno che vo....ja ja no te trato mas de usted. agregue un vivencia al comentario pero se notan las diferencia de convertores de en este caso digital analogico y es mas los driver que usemos en la pc los famosos progarmas de reproduccion tambien se nota la diferencia al momento de reproducir prueben de reproducir en dos o tres programas diferentes el mismo archivo mp3 y veran la diferencia


----------



## Nimer (Jun 9, 2010)

electromecanico dijo:


> bueno che vo....ja ja no te trato mas de usted. agregue un vivencia al comentario pero se notan las diferencia de convertores de en este caso digital analogico y es mas los driver que usemos en la pc los famosos progarmas de reproduccion tambien se nota la diferencia al momento de reproducir prueben de reproducir en dos o tres programas diferentes el mismo archivo mp3 y veran la diferencia




Podés hacer sonar todos los reproductores de la misma manera, haciendo que trabajen todos con los mismos codecs. Lo que NO podés evitar es la calidad de salida uses el reproductor que uses, porque de cualquier manera sale por la misma placa de sonido, y pasa por el conversor digital-analógico de la misma.
Por supuesto que será mejor la calidad de sonido en la mejor fuente que uses (mp3, wav, cd), pero todos van a pasar por el mismo proceso de salida. 
Si hablamos sólo desde el archivo en la pc, hasta que sale de la placa de sonido, entonces lo único que se consideraría sería la calidad del archivo a reproducir (compresión, formato, ecualización), los codecs que se usen para reproducir el sonido (mpeg, lame, ffdshow, directsound) y la placa de sonido en sí. 
Si siempre usamos la misma configuración, y sólo variamos el archivo, va a depender de la calidad de este si la salida es mejor o peor.

Creo que lo que dijo Cacho con lo de _"Aclaración: Asumo que no aparecen distorsiones ni pérdidas significativas en ninguno de los dos casos."_ era referido a ruidos y porquería que pueden aparecer en los distintos tramos por distintos caminos. Si comparamos una señal que pasa por un conversor D/A con una que no lo hace y es pura, pero en el camino tiene distorsiones, atenuaciones, y porquerías, obvio que va a "ganar" o no será tanta diferencia el del conversor.

Me parece, no se.


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 9, 2010)

les voy a dejar tarea para el hogar:
 mientras se cumpla el teorema de muestreo de *Nyquist-Shannon*, en el conversor digital analogico  para poder replicar con exactitud la forma de una onda es necesario que la frecuencia de muestreo sea superior al doble de la máxima frecuencia a muestrear.
va a ser fiel la reproduccion desde una fuente digital a una analogica lo cual con cualquier reproductor de cd en wav se cumple normalmente.


----------

